# Great White Shark Near Sandy Point ?



## Bassfishn

Hey guys is this true ? A friend emailed this picture. I,m normally in fresh water. 

Chesapeake Bay, near Route 50 Bay Bridge and Sandy Point State Park…at last I have the ultimate excuse not to do the “Polar Bear Plunge” in January. It’s not only crazy to jump into freezing cold water, it could be down right dangerous! Note the expression on the face of the man wearing the Red Baseball cap. He’s still scared half out of his wits and glad to be alive!

Annapolis MD
While the vessel 'Dawn Raider’ out of Marklys Marina in Essex, Md. was fishing for Striped Bass (also locally known as Rock Fish), this Great White was hooked in the mouth but only resisted slightly for 15 minutes before it came up alongside t he boat to have a look; long enough for one of the crew members to slip a rope a round it's tail!!! 'And that's when things heated up!! 
.. The Shark took off towing the 42 foot fishing boat backwards through the water at about 7 Knots. Just like in JAWS, the boat was taking on water over the stern and the crew watched in horror as the shark would actually jump completely out of the water at times. This went on for an hour before the shark finally drowned. She weighed in at 1035 LBS. It is suspected she followed a weak El Nino current into local waters in search of food. Although mid 60 degree water is considered ideal for these sharks, the larger ones can tolerate water in the low 50s. 
Markley's Marina Essex, MD

NOTE: THE TAIL FIN IS THE SIZE OF A MAN!


----------



## Anthony

No this is not a true story. This has been circulating around the internet for a while.


----------



## Lipyourown

the pics are not even a white


----------



## ffemtreed

Semi True! 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/yarmouth.asp


----------



## SharkHunter

And any Captain that's stupid enough to bring a Great White back to the scale would be the laughing stock of the marina. And also get a huge fine.


----------



## saltandsand

Here's where the folklore may have started: http://vbsf.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=11&t=12861

Not true. It may be close to a town called Essex but it sure ain't in Maryland. Besides, is there even a town called Essex located in Nova Scotia?


----------



## fyremanjef

*Fin seen at SPSP*

There was a fin seen at least years Polar Bear Plunge... 



here is the pic...












except it was attached to a Planer board a little out from the boat. I think it was a pretty funny joke...


----------



## bloodworm

maybe it was a cownose ray


----------



## TitusV

It is a hoax. The shark looks like a Mako to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## Orest

*There are Bull sharks in the Bay*

they are caught around the pilings.


----------



## INDIO

great shark needs salinity. 
tiger shark or maybe a lemon shark better fable.

only thing scary is the jelly fish when it gets warmer.


----------



## cygnus-x1

INDIO said:


> great shark needs salinity.
> tiger shark or maybe a lemon shark better fable.
> 
> only thing scary is the jelly fish when it gets warmer.


Read OREST's post above.

Bull Sharks like brackish waters and they come up to the Bridge. Bulls are very nasty and aggressive.


----------



## squalus

TitusV said:


> It is a hoax. The shark looks like a Mako to me but I'm no expert.


It is a mako - and the area code in the phone number on the crane is not Maryland...


----------



## stonemason

"On Aug. 26, 1987, The Baltimore Sun reported that a man had caught a 420-pound, 8 1/2-foot bull shark while fishing 

around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. Similar catches have been reported as far north as Aberdeen, up near the mouth of the Susquehanna River. 
"


dont kn ow how reliable this is...

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/innews/baysharks2004.html


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Great White?*

Are you sure it wasn't a thresher? Bayfisher caught this beauty a few years back!!










LMAO Sorry I couldn't help myself!!!


----------



## saltandsand

Good eye on the phone number on the crane, but the crane could be from out of town, or put there by the manufacturer rather than owner. But the phone numbers are relevant as its the same on the two links (not to mention the same people and photos). Compare the two posts and that says it all...HOAX

See ffemtreed's post of http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/yarmouth.asp and

Compare to my prior post of: http://vbsf.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=11&t=12861

So it was either Nova Scotia or Chessie.... this one is wrapped up.


----------



## HuskyMD

Area code 902 is the telephone area code in the Canadian provinces of Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island, encompassing the whole of both provinces


----------



## saltandsand

saltandsand said:


> Good eye on the phone number on the crane, but the crane could be from out of town, or put there by the manufacturer rather than owner. But the phone numbers are relevant as its the same on the two links (not to mention the same people and photos). Compare the two posts and that says it all...HOAX
> 
> See ffemtreed's post of http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/yarmouth.asp and
> 
> Compare to my prior post of: http://vbsf.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=11&t=12861
> 
> So it was either Nova Scotia or Chessie.... this one is wrapped up.





HuskyMD said:


> Area code 902 is the telephone area code in the Canadian provinces of Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island, encompassing the whole of both provinces



Definately wrapped up and into the HOAX bin.


----------



## Orest

*Yep I was there when BF caught*

that Thresher. What a fight.


----------



## fyremanjef

Orest said:


> that Thresher. What a fight.



man I knew PowerPro was tough but WOW.. I


But yeah bull sharks, they chase them Rays up the bay. They get nabbed every now and then up near the bridge... and for anyone who watches the discovery or nat'l geo channels on sharks, those thing will swim up rivers in Asia and Africa and have a field day on the people in the water.



As someone said before. if you go in water knee deep, you are no longer on the top of the food chain.


----------



## hilljess2000

*Hello*

Mako....Mako....Mako.....Mako.....


----------



## Caviman2201

old post....old post....old post....old post....


----------



## jcreamer

Here we go again.


----------



## Childs

there are always sharks in the area first of all, the chances of actually encountering one that far up the bay are very slim but it is possible and has happened....and the answer to your question is no the pictures are of a large Mako shark not a great white and a mako is a deep water shark doest frequent beaches and low salinity bays


----------



## hammock14

Already reported in the Sun paper as a hoax. This was apparently caught off the coast of nova scotia.


----------



## Grannywitch

*wouldn't be the first time*

When I was about 20 one of my Grandfather's friends caught a white near the bay bridge. I guess it was around the late 80's. Should be in the Sun archives. I remember it being a big one.


----------



## TimKan7719

Lol


----------



## AndyMedic

did you know that the word gullible isn't listed in the dictionary.


----------



## old linesides

First of all , there have never been any documented reports of ******'s taken in the bay . Secondly , big bulls are a regular occurence . While fishing out of a Bunky's rental boat about 12 years ago I had a 10 plus footer swim right next to the boat . There were alot of cownose rays around at that time which are favorite prey of many sharks . I screemed at my friend to untie the anchor so we could persue for a pic but by that time the fish was gone . Now for the good part . The following story was posted on another board by Grumpop . He was fishing with man by the name of Bobby Ford of Pricess Anne , MD . Bobby was one of the first people I met upon moving to the ES almost 10 years ago and has forgot more about fishing the Tangier Sound and surrounding waters than I could ever hope to know . Ironically, I ran into him last week while filling up the boat in Princess Anne and we briefly chatted about the following encounter : ...First thing to say on that is that bulls are real real dangerous critters. They thrive in the shallowest waters and even fresh waters. They are incredibly aggressive and in the Bahamas where I bonefish the native population never swims even in the gin clearest and shallowest waters in the middle of the day without a wary eye out at all times for a bull. They don't circle and cautiously approach like in National Geographic. They come fast, straight, and hard to eat you if that is what they decide to do. I have been reading all summer of the sharking adventures on here and I'm amazed that I haven't read of a single bull in all that time. Then again they may be the ones accounting for the descriptions of the sharks easily pulling away from all efforts to hold one.
Anyhow we did this in the summer because we were bored with summer fishing. The trout fihermen off Deal Island were reporting lots of half cut trout coming up. We brought what we thought was a good strong shark rod on board. As soon as we arrived on the scene a guy in another boat offered us a live bluefish of about 4 pounds. I hooked it in the dorsal and my buddy began to drop the anchor. While the anchor was still dropping I was paying out line and there was a thud and then a steady walking off of the line. The blue had not made it 10 yards out of the back of the boat. I remember thinking "Boy these little fish stealers must be thick in here." So he stops dropping the anchor and I flip the lever and stick him two, three, or four times real hard. And off he goes steady but not screaming. Our first task was to clear the flotilla of trout fishing boats which we did. It was 600 pm and hot hot. 
So now master angler here is going to set up on this toothy stealer and whip him but quick. And I did to the point that my arms and upper body were quivering. I was exhausted in the heat but I remember announcing "I've got 'em comin' my way now" as I could see that he was coming to the surface about 30 yards from the boat. When he came to the surface our mouths dropped open. He looked like a submarine surfacing and surprisingly brown. He looked much longer than the 13 feet he later measured and 345 lbs. he later weighed as crazy as that sounds. It was right then that I realized that he had been towing around our 23' boat and not the other way around. The only smart thing to have done would have been to cut him off right then and there. But we did everything except make that smart decision. See no one had ever even heard of a shark like that in that area of the bay and we were not going to be stuck for life telling the unbelievable "fish story" of the shark we lost big as a submarine. "Yeah, right. Grab these boys another beer. That's some story." There is much more to tell between 600 pm and 400 am about all this which includes how that shark traveled and clung to the deepest water available to him at all times. How I came to discover how many handguns are on boats in the lower Chesapeake in the middle of a weekday night. See my buddy like adult beverages and became convinced that we needed to shoot the shark. Lots of people out there thought the same thing and they had the weaponry. I was sober and was the only voice saying that if we kill it with a gun it will sink and it obviously weighs far in excess of your line breaking strength and we'll lose it. We only went my way on this one because of bad aim and not because of a good persuasive argument. At one point I thought I was going ot get killed by a bullet glancing off the surface. When we finally landed the shark you could see that at least one bullet entered his head but it seemed to have no impact on him. The reel completely blew up (a big Penn, and I never had one of theirs fail before or since) when the bearings went at about 200 am. We landed this creature in the shallow water near South Marsh Island at about 400 am. by tying a rope to his tail and hauling him into the boat with about 4 or 5 people. We took pictures of us with him hanging from a chain lift in a car garage and during one of those at about dawn he swung his head in my direction. Unbelievable. As we had no gimbel I was black and blue from the butt of the rod for weeks. I slept all that next day and had to take off the day after that. I have the jaws which you can step into up to your waist. I've said many times since that it was like being hooked to the devil himself. And that story ended any interest I had in landing a shark. Swim on. 

__________________
This was in about 1983 , 84 or 85 , not sure .


----------



## old linesides

To qoute Grumpop : " Bobby is the best fisherman I've ever known " and I have to agree that he is one of the best . This pic shows Bobby Ford on the left and the angler on the right . The photo was taken in Bobby Fords old garage on Mt Vernon Rd .


----------



## surfnsam

someone spotted a bull shark in the south river last year. call capt. Quint i need a bigger yak


----------



## BAYFISHER

*it was staged anyway and posted after polar bear plunge*

The activities that occurred after the plunge, included the staging of that sharks fin through guidelines and other rigging to seem real.


----------



## j88fan

*Great White caught in the Chesapeake Bay*

FAKE FAKE FAKE. Besides the pic with the crane holding the shark has a Nova Scocia telephone number what would that crane be doing in Maryland LMAO TFF.


----------



## cmoney727

Ok to give this some truth. I have fished in and on the chesapeake bay all my life. Only shark i have seen is the bull shark. And they only come out when they migrate up the north atlantic coast. This story is completely untrue. This shark is not even a great white. More along the lines of a mako. And i have never seen a pier or dock along the chesapeake bay that looks like the one in those pics. I would not belive this story if someone gave me a million dollars


----------



## fishingadam95

this is the real story
----------------------------------

The shark battled for 40 minutes before angler Jamie Doucette, 28, of Wedgeport, Nova Scotia, saw its enormousness. "She felt pretty big," he recalls, "but it wasn't until she started pulling the boat off course that I started to worry." 

In a scene reminiscent of "Jaws," the fish tugged the boat sideways during the Yarmouth Shark Scramble off Nova Scotia in August. 

It surged to the surface near the bow, a mako with a broad head and rows of razor teeth, chewing through steel leader. 

Doucette reeled it in and other anglers wrapped it in ropes as the shark chewed through the knots. One loop circled its torso, the other the tail; one man leaned over the boat and slit its throat as Jaws thrashed for something to bite. It died 20 minutes later. 

The fishermen estimated that it weighed up to 500 pounds, big enough to take the $3,000 in prize money, but when a forklift unloaded it, the fish weighed 1,082 pounds, a potential Canadian record. 

"I felt bad that we caught her at the prime of her reproductive cycle," says Doucette. "When they get to be this massive they call them queens of the sea. I would have let her go if I had been by myself, but it's different when you have four or five other guys on the boat. You've got to win."


----------



## supercast

*Great white story*

Here we go again this foley has been going on for many years now its old no longer a concern it would be better somebody saw benladen swiming along with castro in the bay all the way from Iran via Cuba


----------



## Tracker16

Anybody want to buy a usd kayak


----------



## RuddeDogg

We just had one caught in a tourney here this week end. 300 lber. The guy who caught it brought it in to be weighed. He said he thought it was a Mako. Please........


----------



## jkcam

"We're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Tigers in Bay*

Also about 20 years ago my ex boss pulled out a 675lb tiger shark had the picture blown up and mounted on the company wall huge shark.It was a beleive a bay records.Caught right after the channel to the bridge


----------



## MetroMan

I caught this one at Jug Bay. It's a cross between a catfish and a great white. Rumor has it that they did some hybrid experiment back in the early 90s.


----------



## MilkFish

MetroMan said:


> I caught this one at Jug Bay. It's a cross between a catfish and a great white. Rumor has it that they did some hybrid experiment back in the early 90s.


Man... that's a good pic of a Potomac River Catfish..


----------



## AL_N_VB

*nostalgia*

Can't keep good threads down....

Hard to believe P&S is turning 10 this year!!!!

Keep them posts coming!


A lot of these older theads are a lit better reading than the Smoking Gun!


----------



## RuddeDogg

MetroMan said:


> I caught this one at Jug Bay. It's a cross between a catfish and a great white. Rumor has it that they did some hybrid experiment back in the early 90s.


Now thats funny.


----------



## Grilled Sardine

I've seen a couple great whites around the rt 50 bridge while kayaking.


----------



## Orest

*Question - If I was going shark fishing at SPSP*

for a Great White or even a Mako.

Should I use mono or braid? 

Do I need a shock leader? 

And if so should I use a mono or braid shock leader?

Am pretty I can cast 300 yard with a whole spot; so getting out far enough to reach the sharks would be no problem.


:fishing::fishing:

opcorn:


----------



## Grilled Sardine

Orest said:


> for a Great White or even a Mako.
> 
> Should I use mono or braid?
> 
> Do I need a shock leader?
> 
> And if so should I use a mono or braid shock leader?
> 
> Am pretty I can cast 300 yard with a whole spot; so getting out far enough to reach the sharks would be no problem.
> 
> 
> :fishing::fishing:
> 
> opcorn:




i would just use mono with a hi/low rig.


----------



## Orest

*I only store bought*

ones with the wire stand offs; are these OK.


Or should I use those with the bright colored floats on them?


:fishing:

opcorn:


----------



## blobby

just read the area code on the crane numbnuts...902..Nova Scotia..
Hey boys it's big scary lookin and has teeth...lets kill it?


----------



## Xi Bowhunter

No doubt that is a Mako


----------



## AL_N_VB

So the horse gets back up.


----------



## ginac729

*Shark in Sandy Point State Park*

This is a hoax. Phone number on crane is registered to a company in Canada

Dartmouth, NS B3B 2B1


----------



## earl of DC

some1 PLEASE put this thread out of its MISERY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercast

*Oh no*

Oh no not again , this story is over 100 years old if you talk to a person who is in their 80s and live in and around the bay they will tell you the same follies


----------



## conrad05

*big shark*

the big shark in the pic with the forklift was taken in yarmouth nova scotia , it was caught by a friend of mine while in a shark tournament and its a mako. here is a link to the website.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=JohUTPe-OMX_nAfVyfSUBA&ved=0CCYQ9QEwAw


----------



## tacklemake

I use to fish and crab at miles river all the time and in july when it started to get hot you would see all kinds of things like bottle nose dolphin and brown sharks.Its been about 20 years since I have been back to miles river because severn is closer.It was in late july I wanted some soft crabs and it was going to be a full moon that night,so my best friend BO and I want to Miles River that night.We got there about 10pm with my roller net and BO had the flash light we started walking along this bridge in the back of Miles River.There's a grass bed that runs beside the bridge almost 1/2 way across on one side and you can walk it for big crabs.Well it was around 11:00pm BO ask me what was that at the bridge.Well for a joke I said only a small sand shark feeding and I'm still walking and looking and now its getting hard to see the crabs so I turn around to see were the light has gone to and my best friend BO is standing on shore holding the flash light on me.I stop walking and put my boat in the water and went out on the other side of the bridge were the water was deeper and I had 5 crab traps with me ,so we put them out then I told BO to grab that float and he said what float.Then we heard the float hitting the bottom of the boat as it was going out under water about 30 ft away and stop,I went and pick it up and the trap was all broken and out of the corner of my eye I see something so I pick up my big light just in time to see this big brown shark swim down the side my boat.Now you have to understand we are in a 12ft boat and the brown shark is 14ft or better and poor BO lost it ,he said time to go and me I 'm thinking do I have a fishing rod in the truck,but I didn't have so we left and went home and got some big rods and return just to find that they have gone.So if you plan to go fishing good luck and god bless our troops...............woody:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam

someone told me they closed some beaches in new england due to great white activity close to shore:fishing:


----------



## cducer

Seen the arial videos on the news... Great whites show up there occasionally.
They come to shore to feed on the seals ( the animal not the Navy) in the area... I have lost a few stripers to the seals that have learned to hang around fisherman for an easy meal !
Besides the movie Jaws was filmed at Marthas Vineyard, and "Quint" was based off a local fisherman from the area !!.

" Think were gonna need a bigger boat!!"

:fishing:


----------



## SureFireSurf

*True!!!*

This is absolutley a true story. Ive been doing research that concluded all the UFO activity in and around the Washington DC area has been atracting large Sea creatures including the Great White. Its only a matter of time before the Aliens convince the Great Whites to start attacking in their plot to conqure the Universe!


----------



## surfnsam

i need some tinfoil for my head!


----------

